# Fishing in high water



## DTaylor8 (Nov 25, 2013)

So anyone having success today with the high cfs? I only get one day a week to possibly fish for steelhead...what's the highest cfs people are fishing at the Rocky, Chagrin and Grand. I usually look at the cfs in the morning and if it's over 600, I don't go...so I don't even know what it looks like at these levels, or if anyone is catching anything at these levels.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Certain parts of the Grand are fishable for me up to 900 cfs. The Chagrin and Rocky would be difficult and may not fish well at that level. Chagrin at 600 might be doable.

Some guys can handle higher levels. I'm 64 and am not one of them.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

850 cfs on the grand if it's dropping.


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

I am not a high/muddy water fisherman but i am curious how your success rates are in these conditions? Fly or lure/live bait?


----------



## P.A.T. (Oct 12, 2014)

Chagrin 500. Grand 800. Haven't caught anything above those levels but only use fly.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lower section of the grand can be done 1500 to 1800 . not wading areas.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Rocky top cfs about 700. But saw guys out yesterday at noon hooked up as I drove by. I flyfish and the water levels and clarity do not seem to bother the fish. I was out Tuesday at lunch and caught 2 suckers in the mouth, and lost a beauty steelhead in 45 mins. I was stripping the sculpin fly back to me when the steelhead grabbed the fly in 2 fow, went airborne and the hook didn't stay tight. Yes I cursed loudly you B-otch!!!
Rickerd


----------

